

Show HN: A Search Engine for Developers, Marketers, Web Designers, and Hackers - cwings
http://nerdydata.com

======
sebg
From your pricing page =>
[https://search.nerdydata.com/pricing](https://search.nerdydata.com/pricing)

25 cents a search seems a bit high for the most basic searches.

Realize this could be so that you don't have to sell ad-space and to make
money right away (and fast).

Test query [ d3.behavior.zoom] results:

nerdydata => 11 code results

stack overflow => 126 results

github => 4,824 code results

bing => 283,000 results

google => 593,000 results

edit: I am really excited about this as finding websites with live code
examples in JS would be extremely useful. Better to see live code than
someone's (perhaps old?) blog post about how they did it.

------
cwings
Hey HackerNews!

We're proud to announce the launch of our one-of-a-kind source code search
engine.

Our team is 2 recent graduates who are trying to undertake the herculean
challenge of building a search engine.

Traditional search engines only index the text of webpages. We go deeper, and
get all the HTML, CSS, Javascript, and more.

All feedback is welcome, we're new and trying to improve.

~~~
wikiburner
Dude, I upvoted you, but you really want to prefix your post with "Show HN: "
\- you'll get a lot more attention that way.

~~~
cwings
Thanks I appreciate it! Did you make a search?

~~~
wikiburner
Sorry, not yet, but I will. I got you bookmarked because I noticed the
brouhaha earlier with that other search site. It sounds interesting, though.

It's been almost an hour and you only have my 1 upvote, so to be honest your
submission really doesn't look like it's going anywhere.

I'd resubmit tomorrow at around 7:30 to 8:30am EST, and I'd do it as a "Show
HN: A Search Engine for Developers, Marketers, Web Designers, and Hackers",
but don't put put your url in the "url" field - put it in the "text" box,
along with your "Hey HackerNews!..." copy. Posts submitted that way will be
much more likely to get upvotes, and you'll linger in the "Ask" section (see
the link at the top nav. bar) for about a week or so.

Update: I was recommending that you kill this submission, but scratch that.
You're on the home page now, so maybe it'll take off. If not, just resubmit
next week the way I mention above.

~~~
dbielik
Thanks! Great advice!

------
jusob
Good idea. Are there some limitations by default? It looks like I can only see
the fist 8 results. It's not clear at all whether it is a bug or deliberate
limitation.

~~~
dbielik
Guests have access to the top 10 results, but depending on how common the code
you search for is, you may get less than 10. We usually see millions of
results for more common terms. What was your search out of curiosity? Thanks
for the comments, keep 'em coming!

------
websirs
SEO, backlinks and images page shows full PHP source code

[https://search.nerdydata.com/SEO](https://search.nerdydata.com/SEO)
[https://search.nerdydata.com/backlinks](https://search.nerdydata.com/backlinks)
[https://search.nerdydata.com/images](https://search.nerdydata.com/images)

------
nadiac
Can be it used to find open source client side code/libraries that are used
out of the open source licence?

~~~
dbielik
Absolutely! Any snippet of source code can easily be searched... for example,
"jquery.min.js":
[https://search.nerdydata.com/search/#!/searchTerm=jquery.min...](https://search.nerdydata.com/search/#!/searchTerm=jquery.min.js/searchPage=1/sort=pop)

